
HyperRogue version 11.1 release: a full non-Euclidean 3D engine - stared
https://zenorogue.blogspot.com/2019/06/hyperrogue-version-11.html
======
stcredzero
One YouTube science video I saw recently tried to use a hyperbolic grid as a
way of visualizing the constancy of the speed of light in Special Relativity.
In Galilean relativity, the grid would be like a sheet of graph paper or hex
paper. Start in the middle of the circle representing the speed of light, and
acceleration would take change your reference frame, moving you across the
grid and closer to the circular boundary. In Special Relativity, when you take
a step, you are still in the center of the circle.

I wonder if such a pedagogic tool could be made from HyperRogue?

~~~
stared
I think you confuse hyperbolic rotation (Lorentz transformation, rotation
between x and t) with hyperbolic space.

